# Broken release hood cable



## Who knows (9 mo ago)

how to open hood on Massey Ferguson 2615 with broken release cable


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Grab the broken end with Vice Grips and pull it.


----------



## Who knows (9 mo ago)

It is broken inside there is no cable


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the latch fastened with bolts that go through the bottom pan to the underside of the tractor?


----------

